# ***NLS 02A/J swap mounts***



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

NLS BOLT IN mounts for 02A and 02J transmissions to bolt into a mk1

-no mods needed, bolt in and go!
-not painted. so you can match your needs
-uses oem rubber mounts- not included

ORDER HERE!
http://nothingleavesstock.com/online-store/#!/~/product/category=2903030&id=13912984










________________________________________________________________________________

Internal waterpump swap passenger side mount for mk1 swaps.

NLS can provides a bolt in mount for internal waterpump motors into a MK1 car with NO cutting or mods needed! 

-fits 1.8T, FSI, AEG. all internal waterpump mk4 sytle block etc (not ALH unless you change the timing belt idler design. it WILL bolt up to the block and be in the correct possition, the idler is just in the way)
-not painted so you can match them to your needs.
-no rubber insert included

ORDER HERE!
http://nothingleavesstock.com/online-store/#!/~/product/category=2903030&id=13912974










thanks, -Craig


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

you should put a bracket for the people using cable clutches instead of hydro:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected]esStock (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

Does your driver's side mount have a bracket for the cable clutch?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Sa[email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------

